# The Saftey Dance



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

In VA it is required that a kayaker have the following equipment:
-Whistle
-Mirror
-PFD

and some other stuff that I probably don't have..

At any rate, I got this handy dandy little device for my B-Day. I think it's from BPS and couldn't cost more that $10. Pretty cool....










It's got a compass on it as well..



















Hope this helps..

Skunk


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

why a mirror dont u mean reflectors? and i always carry my whistle


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Jaron15 said:


> why a mirror dont u mean reflectors? and i always carry my whistle


I believe a signal mirror is required. I've got a bigger one in my PFD, but this little thing has one built in as well. 

Skunk


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Spelling*

My mind moves faster that my typing skills:beer:. I think the correct diction is "Safety". Sorry. 

Skunk


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

ok now what are you to have safety wise on you or on the kayak.i just got my kayak last monday.iam trying to get in the water.so what do i need or where can i look.


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Here's a link for required safety info on DGIF*

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/boating/wog/equipment-regulations.asp#Navigation_Lights

After you dissect it you will see that a kayak only needs a PFD, nighttime visual distress (strobe light), sound device (whistle), and what they call an "anchor light" the white round light. That's it 4 items to be legal.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Not a strobe light, a white light, e.g a flashlight, headlamp, etc. I highly suggest a 360 degree light if you paddle at night. We went over thai alot in my OUPV captains course.

Ask Vic Sorensen he is ex-coastie and an ACA instructor.


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

I thought you needed both the "nighttime distress light" and 360 degree light (anchor light). In the list of items in the link I provided it has both of those items marked as a "need to have". And if you read further into the document it has both lights in separate categories. I'm just trying to get it clear for myself as well.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You will not get a ticket if you have a pfd, whistle and a fashlight. Flares, signal mirrors, strobes are all optional, but if you carry flares make sure they are not expired.

I carry more that I need to, just in case.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

what if my headlamp has a strobe mode?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> what if my headlamp has a strobe mode?


Don't do that unless you are really in distress. 
Strobe mode is an international signal, that you're in distress.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> I think it's from BPS and couldn't cost more that $10.
> 
> Skunk


I saw it at BPS yesterday for $4.99. I picked one up for myself.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Dont you just need the night time distress light if you are indeed going out at night? I carry a PFD and my head lamp, and will be getting the whistle that Skunk mentioned because it seems like quite the bargain. However if it is required that I have a Night Time Distress light then I will get one. Anyway, thanks for the heads up Skunk that is indeed a great little find. 

Thom
FSHN_BRB


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

alright thanks guys i guess i'll have to go back to bass pro one more time.man my wife hates that.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Could someone direct me to any kayak regs for say MD and/or NC? I plan on using mine in both locales. 

Also, I don't plan on doing any kayaking at night time.


----------

